# New boots - tightness around big toe



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Seems like there is too much movement around the ankle area. Try tighten around the ankle.
Also before you tighten the laces, kick the foot into the heels and then tighten.
What kind of socks are you wearing? Too thick socks can cause too much movement.


----------



## zhengf2 (Mar 11, 2014)

speedjason said:


> Seems like there is too much movement around the ankle area. Try tighten around the ankle.
> Also before you tighten the laces, kick the foot into the heels and then tighten.
> What kind of socks are you wearing? Too thick socks can cause too much movement.


Is there a way to tighten the ankle area with speed lacing? I've already tightened the inner liner as far as it'll go. And yeah I kick the foot into the heel before tightening

I'm wearing wigam snowboarding socks - they're quite thin


----------



## shitty shredder (Feb 6, 2016)

Heat mold them first.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

shitty shredder said:


> Heat mold them first.


Your foot will produce enough heat to mold them comfortably after a few days of wearing the boots. If you don't ride very often, it'll be in your best interest to have the toe box pushed out slightly by heat molding.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

zhengf2 said:


> Is there a way to tighten the ankle area with speed lacing? I've already tightened the inner liner as far as it'll go. And yeah I kick the foot into the heel before tightening
> 
> I'm wearing wigam snowboarding socks - they're quite thin


Hmmmm, should be. I mean most boots have at least two zones.
There are two pulls right? One is for upper one is for lower.


----------



## shitty shredder (Feb 6, 2016)

No it won't. It takes 230 degrees. I used to listen to people who said that, and I finally did it anyway. It makes such a massive difference that I regret I ever listened.


----------



## zhengf2 (Mar 11, 2014)

speedjason said:


> Hmmmm, should be. I mean most boots have at least two zones.
> There are two pulls right? One is for upper one is for lower.


Oh that's what i mean, because it's tightening the upper and the lower i don't have a huge amount of control over the mid ankle area - but yeah it's as tight as i can make it

i think i'll take it to REI tomorrow and ask one of the boot guys if they think it's an appropriate fit. Or at least try on their boots with 1/2 size up and see if it's better. They do heat molding there too i believe
Feel kinda bad though wasting their time since i won't be buying a boot...might buy some wax or something


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

zhengf2 said:


> Oh that's what i mean, because it's tightening the upper and the lower i don't have a huge amount of control over the mid ankle area - but yeah it's as tight as i can make it
> 
> i think i'll take it to REI tomorrow and ask one of the boot guys if they think it's an appropriate fit. Or at least try on their boots with 1/2 size up and see if it's better. They do heat molding there too i believe
> Feel kinda bad though wasting their time since i won't be buying a boot...might buy some wax or something


Well its not waste of time. Not all feet are the same so you have to try all shapes and sizes. I take your feet are probably on the narrow size so maybe try Salomon?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

see the boot faq...

you could do a butterfly wrap, c or j bars to the outside of the liner...that way when you tighten the inner laces...there is more liner to compress around the loose areas

and some good insoles will help hold your foot back...so that ur not getting toe jam on heelside turns.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

What did you end up doing cuz I am in a similar boat and am curious if you fixed your issue.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

If ones foot slips back n forth: first step is to get proper insoles which hold the foot in pisition. 
A bigger boot will only increase the problem: more room, more slipping.


----------



## zhengf2 (Mar 11, 2014)

MMSlasher said:


> What did you end up doing cuz I am in a similar boat and am curious if you fixed your issue.


I didn't have time to go REI before my last snow trip, so I stuck a wide cardboard tube into the boot and used it to direct heat in with a hairdryer, left it on medium temp for about 10 minutes (checking it often to make sure it didn't overheat). I also cut the tip off an old pair of socks and wore that while standing in the boots. It really did help with the big toe box area, didn't feel cramped anymore.

As for the slipping, I got a pair of shredsoles and I didn't experience any slippage while riding. I never rode with the stock insoles so to be honest I don't know for sure that it would have happened anyway. If you are slipping in your current boots I do think the deep heel cup would definitely help a lot to prevent any movement. 

One thing to keep in mind is that the shredsole insole _is_ a lot thicker than your ordinary insole. What I found was I lost some space inside (mostly at the upper top of the foot) so it was much much tighter, and my feet were getting a bit numb/tingly on the first day. I think that's just part of breaking it in though, as the 2nd day of riding it got better; bit more room, didn't get as tingly. Just don't hesitate to loosen your lacings a bit when you feel it's too tight.

Or you know, just get them heat molded like a lot of people say :grin: There's so many arguments for both sides I still don't know what is the right way


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Home boot heat fits lead to many damaged liners. Overheating by even a modest amount will permanently stiffen the liner. Under heating will give you a partial liner thickness fit. There is no substitute for getting this done right.

Also, toe caps should not be used in most instances and will take the fit in the wrong direction. Adding extra toe room for "first day" comfort is exactly what we are looking to avoid.

PS: from your initial description, it sounds like your boot is too large. I will be happy to offer an opinion on that if your post up your barefoot lengths and widths.


----------

